# V-10 engines



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

What is the general consensus on these engines? Someone told me that the oil system on these engines has problems getting to the back 2 cylinders. I was looking into getting a 99 Ram 2500. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

I really dont know about the dodge v-10 but I know the Fords dont have any problems with that at least as far as I know. Just expect to get about 7 mpg.


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

I did some research on the Dodge V-10 about 6 months ago when I bought my 98 2500. It has a 360, but the other one I was looking at had the V10. My overall impression was that it is a good engine with a lot of torque. Some people were saying it has torque like a diesel. 

Everyone complains of gas mileage, You buy a truck to work.... You justify any mileage in your pricing.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

My uncle has a dodge v-10, and he said he gets 12 around town (small, small town), and about 15 on the highway. It is a write-off any way - gas and truck. I am buying it to plow and drive only.


----------



## V10SCOTTY (Feb 2, 2005)

I have a 1998 dodge with a V10.SO far so good it has 210,000kms on it and still tons of oil pressure.Lots of power not so good on fuel only things I have replaced are spark plugs and wires and idler pulley...touch wood.I have put a K and N cold air induction on which gives me a little better fuel mileage.It has a smooth power band I have never had a Diesel so I can't compare.I like the Engine not to happy with the rest of my truck lately front end problems,rides like crap,New rad,shifts hard all of a sudden(anybody know why?) but thats another topic.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Only complaint I have ever heard was gas milage. Great torque, smooth power, but horrible milage. Diesels get 15+ city with low gears (I get 15-16 summer city and 17-18 highway) standard gearing in a diesel gets 20+ city.
Torque is comparible to diesel as is the price, but not as fuel effecient or long living (diesel is good for 300K+ before major overhaul- 200K on a gasser is unusual even for all highway)

Front ends are an issue for both but more for the diesel because it is still heavier (tho not much) than the V10.

Oh, the other complaint I heard was it generates speeding tickets  Seems they accelerate quickly past highway speed.


----------



## bln (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a 96 V-10 with 105,000 miles on it and have had no problems with it. Just keep up eith the scheduled maintenance and it will treat you right. The torque and power are out of this world.


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

"Front ends are a problem"

Do you guys grease all your zerks??? The front end is a Dana 60 which is a great front axle, the rest are simply tie rods and trailing rods.... Whats the deal with you guys badmouthing Dodge front ends? How about Chevy with the CV joints? Or Ford TTB? What do you expect? Front end parts need replacing after a while. Everything has an expected life. I see all these guys with over 100k wondering why they need this, and why they need that. Plowing, salt and ice will play havok.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

ksland said:


> "Front ends are a problem"
> 
> Do you guys grease all your zerks??? The front end is a Dana 60 which is a great front axle, the rest are simply tie rods and trailing rods.... Whats the deal with you guys badmouthing Dodge front ends? How about Chevy with the CV joints? Or Ford TTB? What do you expect? Front end parts need replacing after a while. Everything has an expected life. I see all these guys with over 100k wondering why they need this, and why they need that. Plowing, salt and ice will play havok.


Easy man, easy. Dodge front ends are not well executed for these trucks. Yeah it's a Dana 60, but the front end layout is a scaled up Jeep Cherokee- bigger rods that's it. It wasn't designed to handle a 3/4 ton truck. the track bar is an inferior design from go- hence DC changed them on the current gen of trucks.
the Dana axles are modular hubs which is the weak part of them- wheel bearings are pressed in the hubs and are not greasable or replaceable= whole hub must be changed at about $600 each (last time I looked into it I was told $800 per hub- parts cost- dealer only parts). Factory rods don't all have zerks either. My complaint on the front end is the track bar (Lukes Link fixed it for me)and the weak front axle weight rating due to the CAD design and the bearing/hub design- that axle is fine for Gas engines but they should have put 70's in the front of the diesels like they did in the 3500's- which also suffer from the tie rod and link arm system being poorly designed for such a large truck. I despise Ford after owning one and working on several, plus friends experiances with them, and Chevy front ends aren't designed for working (torsion bars on a 1 toin truck- come on). Not picking on them just stating facts- besides this _IS_ the Dodge truck forum....


----------



## V10SCOTTY (Feb 2, 2005)

Exactly what justme said  .The Goat(dodge ram) front end is just a poor design.Yes I grease my front end twice a month.I have never worked this truck it hasen't seen a plow on the front....I have replaced everything in the front twice.Of course the Dana 60 is good Dodge doesn't make it.(sorry dodge fans I'm just a little mad at my goat)But my trans hasen't given me any problems like so many others have had except for recently it has starting shifting hard which could very well be my TPS.I'm not sure what 210,000kms works out to in miles but the dodge tranny has held up quite well but the front end being replaced TWICE?.As far as your origional question.I like my V10 alot its just a little hard on fuel but damn this thing has got some mega power.Anyone here ever do a big smokey burn out with theirs?  Ok so I'm a little off topic here but you get my point right

1998 2500 Dodge Ram ext. cab 4x4 V10


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I just bought one today. It is a 1999. I'll post back when I actually get to drive it. It has to get a front end alignment (go figure). It has 93K on it, with everything exept leather, quad cab, long bed, 4x4. When I took it out, man, did it have some power!!


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Sweet . Best of Luck man


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

You guys must beat the livin hell outta yours. I pull out concrete pillars and pull out tree stumps and still no problem YTD. You can't abuse sh!t and expect it to last forever. I even bent the hitch (not the receiver) yankin out a chunk of culvert and still strong.


----------



## V10SCOTTY (Feb 2, 2005)

*Another proud V10 owner*



SCSIndust said:


> I just bought one today. It is a 1999. I'll post back when I actually get to drive it. It has to get a front end alignment (go figure). It has 93K on it, with everything exept leather, quad cab, long bed, 4x4. When I took it out, man, did it have some power!!


Good luck with your new truck there quite few V10 owners on this site and most are really helpful.If you have any ideas or concerns the gas guzzling with big power V10 owners are near by.  Does any one know what Blade_masters is trying to say?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

V10SCOTTY said:


> Does any one know what Blade_masters is trying to say?


Yeah, he thinks we all abuse our Dodges. I have done nothing but baby mine since I bought it- several people still ask what year it is and are surprised when I tell it's a 96- they think it's newer.
Check out the dodge forums and BBS's Blade_Masters- the Rams have well documented issues- from the "Killer Dowel Pin" on the CTD to the "Death Wobble" in all of them.

Many owners get a lot more milage out of their truck than the average before a given problem- Steering box is finally going on mine 124K miles. Original factory installed track bar went at 119K (expected life is about 40K for factory bar and the Moog's). Front rotors need to be replaced this off season. No major tranny problems here- but mine was already beefed up and reworked for me so I don't expect any for quit some time. (mine is now basically equivelant to the new 48re's in the current gen trucks)

Don't assume we abuse the truck just because you haven't had the problem- be thankful you haven't.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Death Wobble???? Please explain.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I picked up the truck today. It has plenty of power, but desperatley needs exhaust. It sounds so bad stock. I heard Borla is the way to go, but I am leary about the way it will sound. Anybody running exhaust, and how good does it sound?????


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

Maybe a bit off course....
I've got a klunking sound from my steering box. What's the replacement for this that's permanent? Oh, it's the 01 2500 Diesel. Is the 3500's any bigger? Just wondering.

BTW. I love my truck. 
I don't think a week goes by I don't praise God for it!
(I upgraded from a 98 1500, nice, but no comparison)

~Matt


----------



## V10SCOTTY (Feb 2, 2005)

SCSIndust said:


> I picked up the truck today. It has plenty of power, but desperatley needs exhaust. It sounds so bad stock. I heard Borla is the way to go, but I am leary about the way it will sound. Anybody running exhaust, and how good does it sound?????


does your 1999 have two pipes,two converters going intointo one muffler then one out the tail pipe?Mine did so I went and bought two flow master mufflers and took my truck to the local muffler shop.now I got duals it sounds better but you don't get that V8 "rumble" I was a little disappointed but it sounds cool and the smooth tone of the V10 eventually grows on you.Oh and don't run you duals straight out the back run them both out behind the passenger rear tire and slap some 3 1/2 stainless tips it looks so cool.Well thats my opinion.I was thinking of trying out Magnaflow mufflers this year since the sound they have is pretty good on V8's  After I put my K&N cold air kit it really seemed to let the engine breathe better.With the exhaust and cold air kit it does sound different but definitly cool


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

my v10 has 160,000 and still going strong....


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

oh yea i run a gibson exaust on mine and it definatly sounds better than stock..not to loud either.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

Why didn't you run them straight out the back?


----------



## V10SCOTTY (Feb 2, 2005)

SCSIndust said:


> Why didn't you run them straight out the back?


If you tow something like I do.I tow a four wheeler and don't wanna get exhaust all over it.But the most important reason is It looks way cooler behind the right rear tire on an angle.Everybody else usually runs their dual straight back.......But sometimes its ok to be different.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

Makes sense. I took a good look at my exhaust today... the PO put a gibson cat back on it. It looks like a big stock muffler. Anyway, it sounds so quiet. It sounds like one of those little mail trucks when I drive it. I am looking to go with the 2 flowmaster 40s setup. I hope it doesn't sound like *ss. I was also contemplating high flow cats.


----------



## V10SCOTTY (Feb 2, 2005)

LOL  thats what my truck sounded like the day I picked it up.I was like its a V10 why isn't it making any noise.One of those souped up honda's with a fart muffler on it(you know what sound I'm talking about) sounded better than my truck.Any how

I was once told that there's no such thing as a high flow cat since the exhaust flows straight through them anyhow.We have emissions testing up here so I didn't want to fiddle with mine.I bought some universal 2 1/4in 2 1/4out converters.$100 bucks a piece you can't go wrong.You can see right through them end to end...It doesn't get much more high flow then that.I like the flowmaster mufflers alot.Hey just for fun fire up your v10 without mufflers on...Damn do they ever sound like crap.A flowmaster muffler does not have any fiberglass packing to dampen sound(so I'm told)So the sound will stay the same until the muffler rots off.If you buy a muffler with fiberglass packing the fiberglass will eventually blow out or get full of carbon,making your truck sound like it has straight pipes which you don't wanna do cause it sounds like crap(remember)I got them to run my duals so that i could use a (mustange style mufflers) which leaves a lot of options.since its a very common muffler.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I put high flow cats on my suburban listed below. Man, did it make a difference!! Sound wise mostly, with a little performance increase. We do teh testing here, but the vehicle has to really be bad or have some major malfunction to fail. I love the fact the exhaust is separate until the muffler. That makes it so much easier to run true duals! Anyhow, I'm going to go to ebay and get 2 flowmasters, and try to get 2 high flow cats. I'm also going to talk to my exhaust guy about those high flow cats, as the newer truck s might have better cats on them to begin with. Did you do an air intake?


----------



## V10SCOTTY (Feb 2, 2005)

Yes I have a cold air kit..As far as high flow cats go can you get them with the air tubes in them that run from the smog pump? oh the most important thing Did you do a big smokey burnout with it yet.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

Nope, haven't done the burnout yet. I'm kinda scared because it is new to me and I feel I have to baby it. I really want to though. What intake did you get? And how do you like it? Any other mods? I heard TB spacer helps, along with headers and a chip or a VECI (viper engine controller 1). We can email instead: [email protected]


----------



## ChipsEarthWorks (Nov 25, 2003)

SCSIndust said:


> I picked up the truck today. It has plenty of power, but desperatley needs exhaust. It sounds so bad stock. I heard Borla is the way to go, but I am leary about the way it will sound. Anybody running exhaust, and how good does it sound?????


I Have a 95 2500 v-10 it is a animal lots of power quick on the highway and will push/pull anything you throw at it. Very happy with it, as far as diffrence between diesal and the v-10 fuel milage thats pretty much it. At least with the 12 valves (stock not bombed) my friend had a 94 diesal and torque wise we where about the same, But again fuel millage will pass everything but a gas station but you gain it back with the power you get out of it

Exhaust try Gibson I have the gibson on the truck and it sounds great keep in mind though you will not get that same rummble you get from a v-8 so if that is what you are striving for you may have a hard time achiving it.

Gibson website is I think www.gibsonexhaust.com hope this helps.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I looked under the truck the first time, and saw a large muffler. It looked stock. Upon closer inspection, it is a gibson muffler. It is really quiet, and sounds so pitiful. I was thinking 2 flowmaster 40's.


----------



## ChipsEarthWorks (Nov 25, 2003)

SCSIndust said:


> I looked under the truck the first time, and saw a large muffler. It looked stock. Upon closer inspection, it is a gibson muffler. It is really quiet, and sounds so pitiful. I was thinking 2 flowmaster 40's.


You are right they do sound quiet what I thought is that you wanted a bolt on kit no mods needed as far as I know gibson is the only one that makes a factory replacement cat back system I could be wrong but that is what I have forund out. Now if you want to cut,weld,etc and make your own exhaust setup then the skys the limit I was refuring to cat back systems.

By the way if you do a custom exhust sytem using that muffler let me know I going to work on making my own but am going to wait till this one is no good any more I was goign to try to have the pipes exit in front of the rear wheels if that is any help.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Chips Earthworks what kind of mileage are you getting with the V-10 ?

My 03 Hemi averages about 10.6 to 11 around town, and maybe 14.5 if you keep it under 68mph. Once you cruise around 75 to 78 mph your back down to 12 mpg. I also have a 4:10 gear so she winds up at speed , what gear are you guys runnin ?

Thanks
Todd


----------



## ChipsEarthWorks (Nov 25, 2003)

T-MAN said:


> Chips Earthworks what kind of mileage are you getting with the V-10 ?
> 
> My 03 Hemi averages about 10.6 to 11 around town, and maybe 14.5 if you keep it under 68mph. Once you cruise around 75 to 78 mph your back down to 12 mpg. I also have a 4:10 gear so she winds up at speed , what gear are you guys runnin ?
> 
> ...


I get about a 9-10 around town and 12 on the highway maybe more if I do not drive fast 70 ( plus ) if I amtowing my dump trailer or plowing with it it goes as low as 8 thats with a loaded 10000 gvw dump trailer or plow and in 4 wheel drive when plowing, It alsohas 4:10 gears for rears. It is a great truck except for fuel milage but the way fuel prices are here in CT I think the only thing good on fuel would be like a mini cooper or something along thoose lines but at 6ft 2in tall and 300 pounds it would be a cold day in hell before you ever see my fatass in something like that.


----------



## EXCESSIVE FORCE (Dec 24, 2004)

I had a '98 that BLEW UP at 67,000 miles. :angry: Apparently the oil pump locked up.These engines have a lot of "issues". :realmad:There's even a website that discusses some of the downfalls of the V10. The best i ever got was 11mpg.On a positive note i loved the power,but seemed to have to replace the rear tires every 10,000 mi.  My nephew had a FORD V10,and his blew up too. I now have a 2002 with a HIGH OUTPUT CUMMINS.Now that's a REAL TRUCK !


----------



## EXCESSIVE FORCE (Dec 24, 2004)

Here's the site :http://p211.ezboard.com/fdodgeramv10problems. Good luck with the truck.


----------

